# Movie Review- Constantine



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Action/Adventure, Suspense/Horror and Thriller 
2 hrs. 01 min. John Constantine (Reeves) is a world-travelling, mage-like misfit who investigates supernatural mysteries and the like, walking a thin line between evil and good. Constantine teams up with a female police detective, Angela (Weisz), who seeks Constantine's help while investigating the suicide-like death of her twin sister.

I liked this movie... The special effects were superb. The story line and way you get involved with the movie can almost if not renew your waning faith in God. Keanu is always a good sci-fi hero.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I saw Constatine yesterday, and I really liked it!


----------

